# Imitative polyphony



## hlolli

2 year old fugue that I found in my computer. I rememered that my teacher didn't like it at all, abrupt modulations and not clear enough harmony, something like that. But I'll let you be the judge. Keep or delete 


__
https://soundcloud.com/hlolli%2Ff-ga

Same story for this Canonlike piece for oboetrio and same comments from my teacher.


__
https://soundcloud.com/hlolli%2Fcanon-3-oboes-1

p.s save bad reviews for 8th october, it's my birthday today :tiphat:


----------



## Igneous01

i enjoyed the fugue, to me the harmony was fairly clear, there were some parts that were obscured, but i liked it, the modulations were also pleasant to my ears - maybe your teacher was too much into bach to properly assess this? I like it, you could technically finish it at the I near the end and leave at that.


----------



## Lukecash12

As for the fuga, I don't really hear any episodes; It just sounds like one extended exposition of the motif.


----------

